# Craftsman Circular Saw Cord Repair



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a Craftsman Circular Saw 7 1/4, model # 10852 in which is in need of a new cord. Can someone give me guidance on how to replace with a new cord? Is there somewhere online that will give me a step by step assistance? I took the area off that contains the cord and it looks a bit diifferent from other small appliances that I have replaced cords on. Does the switch have to be replaced as part of the cord too? Thanks!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Try This
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/outOfService.action
.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

PaliBob said:


> Try This
> http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/outOfService.action
> .


The link doesn't work. any other source? Thanks!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Kenny, Here is an E-Mail Link:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/contactus.pd

I have a large Sears Service in nearby Culver City
You could check for one in your area
e.g. http://www.aggdata.com/store_locations/sears
.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Without looking into that model number, let me say this: Some older Craftsman circular saws did indeed have the cords integrated into the switches. Some were soldered, some even had small ring connectors on the wires and then "riveted" to the switch. IF this is your situation, and you are a fairly handy "handyman", then you can replace only the cord using butt connectors. You will have to cut the wiring before the switch, leaving enough wire to attach the new cord. I used to repair these saws for a friend of mine who was a framing contractor. Whenever _he_ would accidentally cut the cord on one of _his_ saws, he would throw it as far as he could then make the statement "I don't want a d*&n" saw that will cut it's own cord". Needless to say, I would just pick the saw up at the end of the day, take it home, repair it and actually sell it back to him. Good Luck, David


----------

